# Do Males have testicles? Please help..



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

this morning i noticed PJ had two "balls" near the lower part of his abdomen..are they testicles? or should i take him to the vet?? Ive never noticed them before..i touched them and they dont feel hard...could it be a tumor??

i got some pics..sorry they're not too clear...


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep. They can be more or less prominent, so one boy might not look exactly like another boy.


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

so do they "drop" as they get older? i hadnt noticed them before..he's like 9 weeks old now..


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes they enlarge with puberty and some boys will be better endowed than others. Hedgehog testicles are internal but there is still a bulge.


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

phew ok...<sigh> my lil PJ just has big balls :shock: ....i'll still keep a look out...for my peace of mind lol

thank you for your help Nancy and smhufflepuff, i really really appreciate it!


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

:lol: I had a similar experience with my Shadow. He is well endowed too! (His hedgie Daddy is proud :roll: ) Scared me so bad when I first noticed them a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah lol me too...they just popped out there when i was holding him. he came out and his little...i mean big pair just went HI!! i was :shock: then i was :? and he was all  

yeah little scared there lol


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

Its even more shocking when their little worm is hanging out when you pick them up...


----------

